# STOP:0x0000007F (0x00000008, 0x80042000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)



## grimjoe (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a dell thats about 2 years old and i got this error. Ive read places thats say check the ram. I took each stick of ram out, clean them and reinstalled them as per instructions on a couple of other forums. The said if one of your rams sticks where bad that the computer would give the beeps if you installed them one at a time. I did that and they all work. The other strange thing is that the mouse doesnt work either. I thought that mouse was defective so I bought another mouse but that didnt help either. With this error, the memory would dump so after a couple of times the computer came back on but no power to the mouse. The keyboard works only when im in the bios screen too. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi grimjoe and welcome to TSF !

This looks like some hardware problem to me. What's the exact model of your Dell computer ?

Please attach the related .dmp file to your next post using the manage attachments button, the file will be in c:\windows\minidump\.

Download, unzip and burn memtest86+'s bootable .iso image file using a burning software that can handle .iso files. Enter the BIOS at startup (look for some "press xx to enter setup" message) and set the boot priority to CD-rom first. Leave memtest run overnight or at least do 3 full passes on your memory. Report if it finds any error and double-check memtest's results with windiag as it runs different tests.

The problem could also lie with the power supply. Enter the BIOS at startup and search for an hardware monitor or pc health status screen. Please report the temps and voltages you'll see there.


----------



## lkin (Jul 1, 2009)

i have the same problem, anyone know what to do?
my mouse and keyboard dont work too, and i cant use windows because i need to logon, but without keyboard.. what can i do? :S


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

What's the brand and model of the computer ?

Follow the advices I gave in my first post here : test the ram, report the bios readings.

Try a PS/2 keyboard if yours is USB.


----------



## JonW9 (Apr 26, 2010)

After a long struggle with this exact error message (after I disabled auto-restart), and laboriously moving and swapping memory chips to no avail (and having to re-authenticate Win XP due to the memory changes), I found that the solution was to remove all Symantec/Norton software.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for your input JonW9

The STOP:0x0000007F error can have multiple causes, one of which being some problem with Symantec/norton software (see the second link below).

General causes of "STOP 0x0000007F" errors

You receive a "Stop 0x0000007F" error message or your computer unexpectedly restarts

This thread is 2 year old, should you get the same error please create a new thread and attach the minidump files (in c:\windows\minidump\, zip them first then click on "go advanced" to attach the zip file).


----------

